# Warning message from rpc.umntall



## lichray (Nov 25, 2010)

I configured the nfs server through *zfs sharenfs*, and starts the nfsd, mountd, rpcbind in /etc/rc.conf. Every time I start the system, I saw:

```
rpc.umntall: localhost: MOUNTPROG: RPC: Program not registered
```
and some other similar messages which reflecting my exports Filesystems. What are these messages? Are they warnings? How can get rid of them? Thank you.


----------



## utkonos (Nov 6, 2011)

I've had the same problem, but I've also had problems with ntpdate at boot.  I believe they are both related to the network not being up when these services are started.  The problem is that ifconfig is able to finish its configuration of the NIC without the network actually being fully accessible.  There is a feature that was added to 8-STABLE and 9 and 10 called netwait that solves this problem.  Unfortunately it is not available in 8.2 and you can't get it from freebsd-update.  We must wait for FreeBSD version 9.

What it does is let you set an IP address that it tries to ping and the boot process will not continue until a ping is successful.  That way it won't move on to starting nfs and ntp that both need full network access to start.


----------



## utkonos (Nov 6, 2011)

Actually, after setting my interface to SYNCDHCP, this problem still exists.  So, it is not due to the network not being available.  Disregard the last post.


----------

